# Angelschein Bayern



## Müritzfreund (5. April 2020)

Hallo Angelfreunde, 
Ab wie viel Jahren kann man in Bayern ein Angelschein machen , so das man ohne Scheininhaber zum Angeln  gehen kann ?
Petri heil


----------



## Ndber (5. April 2020)

Hallo,

Ab 12Jahren kann man die Prüfung ablegen, den Schein und damit auch alleine Angeln gehen erst mit 14Jahren!!!
So wars zumindest bei meinem Sohn vor 2Jahren noch!!!


----------



## Lajos1 (5. April 2020)

Ndber schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ab 12Jahren kann man die Prüfung ablegen, den Schein und damit auch alleine Angeln gehen erst mit 14Jahren!!!
> So wars zumindest bei meinem Sohn vor 2Jahren noch!!!



Hallo,

das ist richtig. Die Prüfung ist ab 12 Jahren möglich, aber den zum alleine Angeln nötigen Erwachsenenschein bekommt man erst ab 14 Jahre.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Müritzfreund (6. April 2020)

Danke Für die Antworten


----------

